# Found Awesome Picture of Simon!



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Beautiful baby, love the picture.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a wise old face there. I hope you have that one put in a frame right away. How could you look at that picture and not have a nice sad smile.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

That is one beautiful picture.


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

Great pic of Simon Garry!!! I love those up close shots........He really was a good lookin pup...


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

What a handsome beautiful boy.

That is definately worth framing.

Thanks so much for sharing--Simon would be proud!

SJ


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> What a wise old face there. I hope you have that one put in a frame right away. How could you look at that picture and not have a nice sad smile.


Totally framable! Is that even a word? That picture is wonderful


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

Awwwww, that is one GREAT photo. Frame that one.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Simon reminds me so much of my Tucker. What a beautiful boy Simon was and always will be.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous picture....what a handsome face.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Made me think of Buckwheat. Simon was a beautiful boy.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

That is a great photo.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Gorgeous! What else can you say?


----------



## tess (Mar 24, 2008)

Beautiful picture of a handsome boy!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

What a handsome boy your Simon was. Lots of hugs as you remember him.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I bet you were thrilled to open your email and find that picture. He certainly had a wise, knowing, expressive face. You've probably already decided where the framed version will go. It's a wonderful picture.


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

Amazing photo!!!

What a love!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

OH!!!! What a wonderful photo of your gorgeous boy!!! I bet you are so grateful for the gift of this precious gift! Definitely a frame!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That is a stunning picture, and a beautiful boy. What a great pic to find to remember him with, look at those eyes.


----------



## ohdish! (Nov 22, 2008)

Awww what a sweetie. Just makes you want to reach in to that picture and cradle his face and plant him with kisses. What a good boy.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

That would be in a frame by my bedside - lovely photo


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

I think Simon new you were ready to "find" that picture and gave you a little help!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

That is such a beautiful picture. Thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Gorgeous! Oh Simon- what a handsome, handsome guy. I know how much you must miss him. Put that photo on your computer as wallpaper.


----------



## CindyZ (Nov 29, 2008)

What a handsome guy!! Great pic. Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Thankyou for sharing that beautiful photo of Simon.A great one to frame!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Awesome picture! What a beautiful face!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is a fantastic picture of Handsome Simon. I hope you will blow that up and frame it. I think he had a very regal and wise face.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

sharlin said:


> Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love


Thanks, Sharlin! It's beautiful.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

what a beautiful shot!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Gorgeous. A face to melt the hardest heart. which mine isn't so I'm wiping tears from my eyes. I love old dogs!


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Just saw this thread. Garry, it's a beautiful picture of Simon.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

That is so lovely of Simon he was truely a hansome dog


----------

